# Angel fish eggs



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Noticed this on a lotus leaf.









The parents are guarding, anything I could do or provide in the coming days?


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

All you can do is wait to see if they hatch and produce wigglers. Once you do, get some baby brine shrimp ready for feedings. If you're afraid that the parents might eat the fry (or other fish in the tank if you have any), you can use a turkey baster and suck them up just before the fry start swimming and move them to another tank for growing out.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ Thanks, might have to remove them - the dad seems to eat an egg every now and then, though it looks like some eggs are turning lighter, and they're the ones that get eaten.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

The white ones are infertile, he's just cleaning up.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Roughly half the eggs turned white, about all got eaten!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Do you have other fish in the tank? Normally angels are great parents even after the fry are free seining


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Swimmig, is this the Angela first batch?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Better luck with the next spawn Greg !

I'm in the same boat, being in a community tank the eggs always get eaten.
I removed a couple tankmates recently but a couple fast sneaky ones still in there. Also popped a 2nd old light strip up top which stays on when the regular light goes off. Helps the angels protect the eggs 

I have about 40 wigglers at the top of my driftwood as of this morning. Crossing my fingers and hoping I end up with at least a few baby angels.

.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi.
This is what I do:

>Seperate all breeding pairs.
>Use sponge filter
>Temp 80-85 f
>Tank should be bare bottom.
> once u notice the pair cleaning your breeding slate or ceramic tiles remove any waste matters and make 25% wc. This is your last chance to clean your tank, until spawn hatch.
>Once angelfish had spawn put at least 3 alter cones, just to make the the water brownish and prevent fungus.
> Once the angelfish had spawn *Do Not *swtich off the light 
> give the breeding pair nutritious food eg. bloodworms 2x/day
> You could also put plastics java ferns inside the tank to give the pair another choice where to spawn
At present i have 3 spawning pairs.

dp


----------

